# 2.0L switch to synthetic?



## mrhatch (May 7, 2009)

I have been running conventional 5w-30 oil in my 1999.5 2.0L since i got it a year ago. I did this instead of putting a 502 approved oil in it because the previous owner and been running conventional oil since the car was new. 
My question is will the detergent properties get rid of "false" seals that have formed (Mileage 103,000 bought at 90K) and spring leaks, or will it probably not happen and my engine will just run even better than it does already?
Thanks for the insight.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 2.0L switch to synthetic? (mrhatch)*

not sure about the car running "even better"...but you will be fine switching to synthetic with no leaks caused by the switch


----------



## Cee-dub (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: 2.0L switch to synthetic? (mrhatch)*

Let's both do it and find out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: 2.0L switch to synthetic? (Cee-dub)*

just run regular oil bro.... and change it ever 3-5k


----------

